# My Model builds/Photography



## Captain Han Solo

Although I love doing Model/Prop buildups, I enjoy the Photography/Video of them doing their thing most. Even though I also do the run of the mill "Wall Mart" Family portrait shots(on a table, bench I try and keep the lawn furniture out of the shots  etc), I prefer photographing my work doing it's thing. And as Practical as possible. So I thought I would share some of my work with those interested.

High regards!


----------



## Alien

I love it, I love it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Awesome work. I wish I could take photos like that.
If you ever want blurry or poorly framed images, then I am your man

BTW. What model kit is your C-3PO?? Fantastic amount of detail. Although I reckon some of it may be your own scratch built additions.

Alien


----------



## djmadden99

Those are fantastic builds and photos!


----------



## scooke123

Great work - models really look realistic!


----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## Jafo

good stuff


----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## John P

Beauties all, Mark!


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Captain Han Solo said:


>


Stardate unknown: The Enterprise continues to float in a starless void... Someone save us!


----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## Owen E Oulton

Gun camera footage from Captain Christopher's 104?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

My build of the 1/650 Klingon battle cruiser...


----------



## Radiodugger

Holy...(bad word)!! (Bad word, bad word, BAD word)!

My jaw is hanging open. Ya know, I think the inner and outer hatches open on that J2...Is that the TSDS Launchpad? I missed out on that...

That Enterprise looks like the Hero model! No surprise there. I wish I had the resources! Hell, a Dremel tool would be a good purchase...LOL! Captain, I seriously have to pick ya brain over a few things. Just warning ya ahead of time! LOL!

Doug


----------



## Captain Han Solo

My Moebius 1/32 Cylon Raider...


----------



## Radiodugger

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f9/85/c3/f985c388df938adf6c3acd420747206c.jpg

That looks like a still from the TV show! Wow, Mark. You _nailed_ this!

Doug


----------



## Captain Han Solo

[/URL

[URL=http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/BESTCHARIOTBUILDMYERS_zpsz878kt6e.jpg.html]


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Using my 1/350 Refit build and Photography of it, my friend Jeff Summers has created this beautify composite of her...enjoy!

OOPS!


----------



## hayabusafmw

I really like how you mix the backgrounds with your actual models this is sick. I wish i could take DARK black backdrops of mine.


----------



## Radiodugger

Green screen? There are ways...

Doug


----------



## hayabusafmw

That's true but that would involve proper lighting and a good camera / lens set. Which i don't have for now


----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## pob63

Captain Han Solo said:


> Astounding!!! This reminds me a lot of one of the best, though brief, SFX sequences from *Lost in Space* .... the final shot of the Jupiter II departing the Earth in the closing scene of *Visit to a Hostile Planet*. If I saw your images any other place, I'd assume I was looking at screen caps.


----------



## daytime dave

Wow, great stuff. I like it.


----------



## Norbert Ossner

Very cool Pictures!!


----------

